# [SOLVED] usb ports not working



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

my usb ports have completely stopped working, and a friend told me the only thing to do is get a new motherboard. i'm currently using this:

http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2286

so 1. do i really need to get a whole new motherboard just to fix my usb ports? and 2. if so, what mobos could i get that would still be compatible with he rest of my hardware? Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: usb ports not working*

When you go to the device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, control panel) and scroll down to the USB area, are there any red or yellow check marks down there?


----------



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: usb ports not working*

nah the device manager says they're fine...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: usb ports not working*

First, check in the bios setup menu and make sure you have all the USB areas enabled. Don't forget to save before you exit if you enable them in there.

If that does not help, then try this:

Scroll down to the USB area in the device manager and delete all of the USB devices, then reboot and let the computer find them again. See if that helps. If you have SP2 on there, it should find them with no problems. Post back and let us know what happens.


----------



## j_gurunathan (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: usb ports not working*

if the usb ports are not functional , go to bios setup . disable usb and attach a new pci usb card . usb 2.0 pref.


----------



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: usb ports not working*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> First, check in the bios setup menu and make sure you have all the USB areas enabled. Don't forget to save before you exit if you enable them in there.
> 
> If that does not help, then try this:
> 
> Scroll down to the USB area in the device manager and delete all of the USB devices, then reboot and let the computer find them again. See if that helps. If you have SP2 on there, it should find them with no problems. Post back and let us know what happens.


when i looked in the BIOS settings, all i saw that was disabled was USB Keyboard and USB Mouse. after enabling both, saving and restarting, etc., i plugged in my USB mouse and nothing happened. and i wasn't entirely sure what you meant to delete in the device manager so i haven't tried that just yet.



j_gurunathan said:


> if the usb ports are not functional , go to bios setup . disable usb and attach a new pci usb card . usb 2.0 pref.


the only problem with that is i only have 2 PCI slots, and they're occupied by my soundcard and my wireless card...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: usb ports not working*

The first thing I want you to do is relook at the bios setup menu.

When there look in the Advanced area:

When there find Onboard Devices Configuration

Then, there should be an area called USB configuration

Then, enable The Controller

Enable the 2.0 controller

Enable the Legacy Support

Note: Some boards call these slightly different things, so look for areas like that while in there and make sure they are enabled. Be sure to save before you exit.

If this does not make them work, then go ahead and delete with this method:

In deleting the device manager USB devices....go to the device manager, scroll down to the USB area, click the little + sign to open the tree up. When you do that, right click on each item and select Uninstall. Do that for each under that that has an option like that. REboot, and it will find the USB items again and load them and hopefullly the driver for USB 2.0. Give that a try.


----------



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: usb ports not working*

i tried both methods, but still no luck. thanks for the clear instructions though, it made things very easy. hmm now what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: usb ports not working*

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
remove usb plugs
reboot twice
replug the plugs


----------



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: usb ports not working*

yeah still not working, i think they are fried. :/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: usb ports not working*

put in a pci usb card


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: usb ports not working*

Like Dai said you can add a PCIe card like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815283003
Which plugs in to the small slot at the bottom of your MOB.


----------



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: usb ports not working*

oh cool, that'll work. thanks.


----------

